# Another case of wtf is wrong with people



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 26, 2018)

https://www.pilbaranews.com.au/?new...d-killed-in-western-australia-ng-b88972357zPN


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 26, 2018)

i find it hillarious that they are dumb enough to film eachothers faces, with every single "animal abuse" article XD

Hope they get a good ol prison time and a massive fine for attacking/abusing native wildlife


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 26, 2018)

sick bast4rd$


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 26, 2018)

jesus christ. wouldn't mind if they spent life in prison lmao


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 26, 2018)

Yeah.... wtf indeed. 

This news and the news that the Gippsland farmer who poisoned 403 birds got a pitiful 14 days in prison and a $2500 fine. 

I’m really starting to hate people.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 26, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Yeah.... wtf indeed.
> 
> This news and the news that the Gippsland farmer who poisoned 403 birds got a pitiful 14 days in prison and a $2500 fine.
> 
> I’m really starting to hate people.


 nobody bats an eye unless it's a cat/dog/rabbit etc tbh. Kinda sad.


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 26, 2018)

It’s not kinda sad... it’s absolutely disgusting.


----------



## danyjv (Sep 27, 2018)

Makes you wonder aye. Why do it but why film it ? Just dumb dumbs with no hope think there hectic , hope they die


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 28, 2018)

They’ve been caught and charged. 

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-...after-kangaroos-tortured/10315990?pfmredir=sm


----------



## cris (Sep 28, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Yeah.... wtf indeed.
> 
> This news and the news that the Gippsland farmer who poisoned 403 birds got a pitiful 14 days in prison and a $2500 fine.
> 
> I’m really starting to hate people.



There is a difference between people killing pests because the government cannot manage wildlife and people being intentionally cruel. If you do not manage pest species or allow people to do it legally they will do it themselves, which often results in very bad outcomes from every perspective.

Most farmers aim to make money, killing pests will increase their profit much more than such a small punishment. Australia is probably the worst civilized country when it comes to wildlife management. Watching the last 'Australia' day add for lamb is good enough reason to never buy it, the fact the industry kills heaps of wedgies is just another one.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 28, 2018)

Well what about this f-head from just last week deliberately chasing and mowing down a mob of emus. Made me sick. That prick wants shooting in the face.
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-21/emu-hit-run-driver-charged-with-animal-cruelty/10292412


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 28, 2018)

killing animals to protect/improve your property/animals is a totally different thing to intentional cruelty/torture as long as it is done humanely.
What we have seen in the last week is nothing short of torture/animal cruelty! These (animals) have no respect for life and should be given no respect in return.Hang them from the nearest gum tree as a sign we WILL NOT TOLERATE such behaviour.


----------



## mrkos (Sep 29, 2018)

This **** happens a lot more than people realise generally ****ry folk despise Roos and treat them like vermin. I had a mate who had a girl friend from a large property outside Dubbo. He told me every year groups of blokes come out from western Sydney camping payed his girlfriends father and they would round up Roos in one of his paddocks and do brutal things to them while killing them. Naturally I told him I wasn't impressed it just comes down to the fact that Australia is full of f#### heads who don't respect our laws or environment and they claim this country as their own


----------



## Snapped (Sep 29, 2018)

It's sick and disgusting, cruel behaviour, no animal deserves that kind of treatment, cat, dog, roo, bird, bunnies....makes me sick to my stomach that people think it's okay, or funny.

Publicly flog these cowardly a$$holes. Fining them is a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 29, 2018)

cris said:


> There is a difference between people killing pests because the government cannot manage wildlife and people being intentionally cruel. If you do not manage pest species or allow people to do it legally they will do it themselves, which often results in very bad outcomes from every perspective.
> 
> Most farmers aim to make money, killing pests will increase their profit much more than such a small punishment. Australia is probably the worst civilized country when it comes to wildlife management. Watching the last 'Australia' day add for lamb is good enough reason to never buy it, the fact the industry kills heaps of wedgies is just another one.


The guy charged turned himself in and alerted the authorities to his stashes of kills because he’d had a fight with his employer and wanted to get him into trouble. The judge also stated that he would have given him 3 months jail had he not plead guilty. It’s 403 ****ing birds! Not just one or two, but 403. And to top it off, he said he’d poisoned them with a number of things, some of which caused a slow and painful death. 

I totally get that these farmers are more worried about their livestock than the lives of wild animals but ffs, at least give them a penalty to make them feel some kind of remorse for their actions. And a fine that makes an impact. 

Ugh.
[doublepost=1538209820,1538209710][/doublepost]


mrkos said:


> This **** happens a lot more than people realise generally ****ry folk despise Roos and treat them like vermin. I had a mate who had a girl friend from a large property outside Dubbo. He told me every year groups of blokes come out from western Sydney camping payed his girlfriends father and they would round up Roos in one of his paddocks and do brutal things to them while killing them. Naturally I told him I wasn't impressed it just comes down to the fact that Australia is full of f#### heads who don't respect our laws or environment and they claim this country as their own


This just makes me sad. As a species, we are disgusting.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 29, 2018)

The problem is any imposed penalty doesn't make someone feel remorse for what they've done... a conscience does and a basic understanding of what they've done and the resulting consequences... removing 400 wedgies from the environment is massive and the flow on affect of that will be obvious in a relatively short time. If the perpetrator genuinely feels and believes 110% that they did the right thing By their livelihood then no prison time or financial fine will make them feel bad about killing 400+ raptors. Unfortunately a farming mindset allows little room for a conservative outlook.


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 29, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> The problem is any imposed penalty doesn't make someone feel remorse for what they've done... a conscience does and a basic understanding of what they've done and the resulting consequences... removing 400 wedgies from the environment is massive and the flow on affect of that will be obvious in a relatively short time. If the perpetrator genuinely feels and believes 110% that they did the right thing By their livelihood then no prison time or financial fine will make them feel bad about killing 400+ raptors. Unfortunately a farming mindset allows little room for a conservative outlook.


If the fine was hefty enough, they’d most certainly feel remorseful... if only for their losses.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 29, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> If the fine was hefty enough, they’d most certainly feel remorseful... if only for their losses.


They'd just be annoyed they got caught, not feel bad for what they did and aim not to get caught next time.


----------



## cris (Sep 29, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> If the fine was hefty enough, they’d most certainly feel remorseful... if only for their losses.



When the laws are made so they broken by everyone (except me of course), people tend to lose respect for the law. Almost everything is illegal or over regulated to the point where compliance is practically impossible (with the exception of some powerful groups/people). Australia and most of the western countries are rapidly moving towards being failed states.

Just one example would be with cannabis, even though technically legal in some states. Most people with terminal cancer cannot get it legally. While just recently the pigs in NSW were persecuting one of the suppliers of this medicine.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Yeah.... wtf indeed.
> 
> This news and the news that the Gippsland farmer who poisoned 403 birds got a pitiful 14 days in prison and a $2500 fine.
> 
> I’m really starting to hate people.


This was in the Gold Coast Bulletin yesterday and refers to the farmer, I did not know the 400+ birds were Wedgetail Eagles. He should be chained to a post in an aviary of starving eagles.


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 2, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> This was in the Gold Coast Bulletin yesterday and refers to the farmer, I did not know the 400+ birds were Wedgetail Eagles. He should be chained to a post in an aviary of starving eagles.
> View attachment 325328


I just don't understand why these more hefty sentences aren't being handed out... surely we will see jail time and a massive fine for these kangaroo murderers? And for the guy who ran the Emu's down in his car.... the only thing he seems to be concerned about is that his mates dobbed on him. Where's the justice for these poor animals.


----------

